# Low calorie filler?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Whenever they are quiet, I know something is being destroyed. Well sure enough they weren't making much noise when they were outside (via doggy door) and I looked outside and they had dug a hole in the grass as deep as their heads. Not only that, the dirt was not displaced in a pile somewhere. I think they ate it. They've been chewing on grass all day, too. Now I have been feeding them about one cup of dry food a day and when I try to increase it, their poos turn loosy goosy. And took them to the vets for a weigh in they've gained ever two pounds in two weeks. Vet is happy with their weight and they are doing well overall. But I need to find something that will help satiate them without adding too many more calories. They were on wellness core and switching over to Orijen. Any suggestions? Also trying to avoid grains.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine are also on orijen. They can only take 3/4 cup a day. We use orijen freeze dried treats, boiled chicken and carrots for extras. I know everyone else feeds once or twice a day but we find that three small meals a day is working best for us as Willow will also eat anything if she gets hungry. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I do the three small meals like you do but it seems like they are always scavenging for food. I read some about celery, green beans, and lettuce as fillers.


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

Try freezing bones so they are semi rock hard cause that will keep them busy and stop the digging and dirt eating and will take them a while to eat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sure they are doing this out of hunger. Perhaps it's just two pups getting into double mischief? One starts it so the other copies. Just puppy naughtiness?

If you really feel they are hungry then I would swap them on to James wellbeloved or something similar. It has a high rice content but no other grains. Rice is ok as a grain, easily digestible and doesn't cause tummy flare ups like wheat and maize can.
Just seems a waste for you to pay all that money for something like Origen and then add fillers to it? I know you feed pumpkin too and that's a great filler, which again points toward the pups just getting up to no good rather than being hungry.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Why not give them some good quality chews instead? There are lots of healthy ones for them to chew on like pizzle sticks and tripe sticks.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine love bully sticks. I get the jumbo thickness and it keeps them busy four hours it also last several days. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

